# Anyone ever been to Cozumel?



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2016)

I have reservations at Nacho Cocum and am wondering what to expect.  any input will be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2016)

candycorn said:


> I have reservations at Nacho Cocum and am wondering what to expect.  any input will be helpful and appreciated.


Went for a day trip when we were staying in Cancun but that was 20 years ago.  It's hot but the ocean is absolutely gorgeous, the water is crystal clear and you can see the bottom 40 to 60 feet down, looks like you can almost reach down and touch it.  The hotels are generally very clean, if the restaurants are like the ones in Cancun (I don't remember) then in many the background music is so loud you can't hear yourself think.  
Don't know how long your trip is but I'd recommend you see your family doctor before you go for some mild anti-biotics (to help prevent Montezuma's revenge) and see if there's any vaccinations he/she recommends.    
Nomade Tulum is not that far away to the south west, ancient Mayan City on a bluff overlooking the Caribbean. 
Xel-Ha is great for snorkeling, fresh water mingling with salt water gives it a unique oil and vinegar appearance surrounded by schools of brightly colored fish.  
There's also the water cave systems nearby.
Don't know what the currency exchange rate is nowadays but I remember paying hundreds of Pesos for a soda (maybe a buck in US dollars).  
Just a friendly word of warning, the drivers, taxis etc. are nuts and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 21, 2016)

Day trip, too, but I loved it.  Would definitely go for a week if I could.  It's not crowded or crazy, relatively speaking.  See the Mayan ruins there--very cool.   Wish I could fit in your suitcase.  Have fun!


----------

